# Hymer 1992 mercedes 670S roof



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if there is a product that can be painted on our Mercedes Hymer 670S roof to stop it going white powdery and streaking down the body work, we have washed it and polished it "Not easy" and after a while it does it again GRRRRR!. P. S. it is a one piece white fibre glass roof. bambi 2


----------

